# Cichlid breeding problem



## pete5315 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a group of green bloyeti 3f 1m when I got them by the second day one was holding. I stripped. All the females have had fry with previous owner. But its been a month and a half and nothing. The male will do his dance but the females don't seem interested. Everybody is eating and acting normal Just wondering if I can do anything.
Setup
55 gal with a divider, rock work with flat surfaces, sand and crushed coral substrain .ph 7.8stable, 77 degrees, ammonia 0, NO2 0. My water is medium hard. I do a 20% water change every week. The fish are healthy, male very colorful, females are thick but not over feed. I have an air bar running the back of the tank and a power head with an air line on the output pushing from the other side. I know there is enough oxygen. Any help would be great


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Feed well, water change and hope. In the wild, these fish wouldn't be spawning every 6 weeks, it takes a few generations to select for the constant spawning most of us expect from rift lake cichlids. Also, Victorians are supposed to breed best when they are young and taper off as they get bigger. 

Also look for sunken bellies. Internal parasites will keep females from "fattening up". Only thing I suggest is put 1 female in a QT tank, feed her and watch her. Maybe try a medicated food. When she is nice and fat, put her back.

You could also try a rift lake trace element supplement or different foods. Maybe something is missing.


----------

